# Projector no signal



## connecx (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi, I hope someone can help.
I'm using a Dell XPS 1530. Vista Home edition
When I tried to hook up my laptop to a projector it wouldnt recieve a signal.
Another laptop was connected to the projector and it worked fine.
I have been advised to check the resolution settings for the external display but how can I do this when the projector doesnt recognise the laptop?

I want to use the projector for visuals so it would be 2 seperate displays. Hope this makes sense.
Can somebody tell me if I could have an issue with the compatibility?

Unfortunately I dont know the make of the projector.
Please help!!!!
If ye need to know anything else please ask.


----------



## eddiesdesk (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Connecx,
1. Check if your using the right combination on the keypad
2. Make sure the display settings is on Multiple monitor
3. Connect a desktop monitor to your laptop, if it works its just the settings that are wrong 
4. Display properties > Settings > advance > Monitor Tab > Monitor Type should be selected as Plug and play
Try this
Cheers
Eddie


----------



## connecx (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi, thank you for your reply.
I have looked into everything you pointed out here

I was doing a visuals gig the other night. Before I left my house I plugged in my external monitor and it worked fine. Usually I dont even need to restart the comp, it just works right away. I plugged in my monitor the other day and it wont work anymore.
I have tried the fn-f8 and this doesnt make a difference.

I have looked at the display properties and gone to advanced- monitor. Its not set up as plug and play but Generic PnP Monitor. I cant change this setting.
My laptop is recognising the monitor but I have no picture.

At the gig I couldnt get the projector to work with my laptop so somebody else took over. I know that the problem is with my laptop. But that night as I was plugging in the VGA cable while my laptop was on there were a few sparks and I got a bit of a shock.

Do you think its possible that my VGA connection is completely gone? 

So confused. Please help as I bought this laptop to do visuals gigs and now I cant do it without sorting out these problems.
My technical skills wont wont cut it. 

I


----------



## eddiesdesk (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,
I suggest u don't take a chance with trying on electric power.
All we need to find out is if the laptops compatible to projectors.
Lets fix the laptop issue first.
All you need to do is try the same laptop on a different confirmed working projector.
If it doesn't work then we have funneled down that the issue is with the laptop
Fixing tech issues can sometimes get misleading so lets get to the point to find which equipment is wrong. If thers a critical issue I could help u on GTALK with the same ID
let me know
Cheers
Eddie


----------



## connecx (Oct 31, 2007)

I used my laptop a few months ago with a projector, it went perfectly, no problems at all.

I just got my comp back from a PC Repair shop. I was told first of all that there was a chip loose on the video card and thats why my VGA port had no output. They were trying to find a replacement online.
When I rang them back again I was told tha the whole motherboard is shot too. I didnt mention that my CD Drive is completely dead and I could only afford to get the vga output fixed.

I asked how something liek this might have happened and he told me "just bad luck"!!!
I've only had this computer since April of this year.

So I dont know whether you want to mark this thread as solved or not but I would appreciate if you could let me know whether or not what I've been told by the repair shop sounds reasonable.

Thanks for all the help.

SO it looks like I need to get the motherboard replaced for 170 euros.


----------



## eddiesdesk (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi there,
let me know if you'll be able to come online on any chat service.
Will walk you through the entire system once and have a hardware and software check. 
Bad luck come our way many times its just how we utilize that too productively. Lol
Never mind we are there to guide u through

We'll give it our best shot
[email protected]


----------



## connecx (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey, thanks you so much for your help, I really appreciate it. Its good to know that there are so many kind and helpful people out there.
I spoke to the Dell support team and they have agreed to replace the motherboard for free.

So I suppose its possible to mark this problem as solved.
To anyone else experiencing problems with the vga output not working as well as the dvd drive being completely dead, no mechanics working then this could be the problem.

Thanks again eddiesdesk


----------

